# Shower Valve



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Saw this on the Chive; never seen one before. Anyone know who makes it? Anyone ever installed one?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It's made by Symmons.

http://www.symmons.com/Bathroom-Products/Visu-Temp-With-Clear-Vue.aspx


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Good ole symonns

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

My favorite brand on commercial work.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice price tag too


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

That faucet scares the hell out of me.....

all that has to happen is if one high ranking democrat in this administration takes a shower under that faucet.


the next thing you know is they will push to make that style of facuet mandatory throughout the nation.....


to protect the public.... no shower stall left behind...ect ect


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> That faucet scares the hell out of me.....
> 
> all that has to happen is if one high ranking democrat in this administration takes a shower under that faucet.
> 
> ...


Ummmm Sounds more like something from the other side of the aisle to me...
Only they would select Glacier Bay as the standard....:laughing:


----------

